# Attempt to rinse Flourite sand



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Anybody who has ever used Flourite knows darn well that if you don't rinse it *thoroughly*, you get coffee. Or really dark tea if you're lucky.

Normally I'd just make myself a drink and rinse a couple cups at a time in a small wire mesh colander. 30-45 mins per 15lb bag. Time consuming, but it works.

Sand is different. In retrospect, pantyhose might have worked - possibly. But the grains are far too small for any colander. So I ended up dumping it into 5g buckets, half a bag at a time. Add some water, swish, stir, dump excess water. Once the easily-removed stuff is gone, fill the bucket, stir it up well, and let it sit for 5-10 minutes. Use a spare canister hose and siphon all water into the sink (buckets were sitting on the kitchen counter). I figured anything still floating after 10 minutes would get sucked out.

Well, I used this process for a new 10g tank. An hour after filling, I can actually see my hand through the tank. Set up a filter and I'll check on it in the morning, but it's promising so far.

Just wanted to share!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

that is what i did for my PFS, and it worked great too  glad it worked for others, hurt my back though


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I visited a fabric store and purchased a yard of nylon net fabric, with a very fine weave. I fold it twice, and line a spaghetti strainer with it. Then, just add a few scoops of sand and run water through it for awhile. Dump that in the tank and repeat as needed. Works very well.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I just keep blasting a hose into a 1/2 filled bucket till the water runs off clear. Only trick is getting the water pressure just right so you don't blast all the Flourite out of the bucket along with the dust... lol

Works pretty well and is a bit easier on my back.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

That's a good idea Laura!!! I think I'll copy thy when I do mine! Thanks


You can call me Bob


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> I just keep blasting a hose into a 1/2 filled bucket till the water runs off clear. Only trick is getting the water pressure just right so you don't blast all the Flourite out of the bucket along with the dust... lol
> 
> Works pretty well and is a bit easier on my back.


that's how i have cleaned mine, just don't mess up the bathroom tub lol.


----------



## DJRansome (Jan 27, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I just keep blasting a hose into a 1/2 filled bucket till the water runs off clear. Only trick is getting the water pressure just right so you don't blast all the Flourite out of the bucket along with the dust... lol
> 
> Works pretty well and is a bit easier on my back.


This worked for me too, but took about 30 minutes for each bucket. Crystal clear when tank was filled and ever since though.


----------



## brianS (Apr 22, 2010)

happi said:


> that's how i have cleaned mine, just don't mess up the bathroom tub lol.


Amen. This stuff will surely clock up your pipes...been there, done that.

I've gotten away from flourite, but when I used it I got a 5g paint strainer from Lowe's


----------



## tlawrenson (Dec 28, 2010)

I wish I read this post sooooo long ago!


----------



## Huckins91 (Jan 19, 2011)

tlawrenson said:


> I wish I read this post sooooo long ago!


Me too :'(


----------



## fishgeek1 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Rinsing Flourite*

Pillow case, hose, outdoors! Even just the dust is bad the plumbing man.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

fishgeek1 said:


> Pillow case, hose, outdoors! Even just the dust is bad the plumbing man.


 
+one for the pillow case.
Never bothered with washing fluorite,just sand.


----------



## rtfish (Oct 2, 2014)

This is how I did my pool filter sand. Couple 5G buckets and a hose. Grab a chair and sit with the hose in the bucket swirling the sand around with my hand once in awhile till clear.


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

fishgeek1 said:


> Pillow case, hose, outdoors!


definitely outdoors ) but i used bucket instead of pillowcase. and good idea about chair... probably not too easy for me since i have to chase my 3.5 and 1.5 yo kids running around but it worth to try ))


----------

